# Configurer hotmail sur mail??



## BoA (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Voila, je sais que ce sujet a été à maintes reprises evoqué mais j'espere que j'aurai de plus amples informations.

Voila je suis un tout nouveau switcher (2 jours d'age) et j'aimerai rajouter mon compte hotmail.com que j'ai depuis plus de 5 ans sur mail.

Comme dis dans plusieurs post, j'ai telecharger macfreepops mais ca ne marche pas et j'ai surtout telecharger httpmail mais quand je l'installe, et que jouvre mail apres, ca ne repond pas.

Ca ne repond que quand je supprime le dossier httpmail du bundle de mail dans la biblio du finder.....

Merci d'avance pour les futurs aides


----------



## Warflo (23 Décembre 2006)

Si tu posséde un compte hotmail *gratuit*, tu ne peux l'utiliser avec aucun client mail.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

et comme d&#233;j&#224; dit dans plusieurs fils
rien d'&#233;tonnant , msn fait le maximum pour mettre des batons dans les roues pour ca


----------



## BoA (23 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est bien ce que j'avais cru lire mais j'ai un ami ( qui m'a converti au mac) qui lui a son adresse hotmail( .com tout comme la mienne) et qui marche tres bien.....

Donc je comprend pas trop


----------



## miz_ici (24 Décembre 2006)

Salut.
Il existe une solution qui ne marche qu' avec les anciens comptes hotmail (le tient est assez ancien)
Ce logiciel s' appel HTTPMAIL dispo ici http://httpmail.sourceforge.net/
Tu prend celuilà :HTTPMail Plugin - HTTPMail plugin for Mail.app
Ensuite tu cherche dans le forum de macG si tu as un soucis pour l'utiliser.
Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## BoA (24 Décembre 2006)

Merci mais j'avais deja essayer d'installer httpmail 1.49 mais qd je demarre mail, ca ne repond pas et je suis obliger de forcer de quitter.....

Cependant quand jinstalle le 1.48, le mail repond mais j'ai limpression que le hhtpmail nest pas installé parce que il n'y a pas de httpmail dans le choix du type de ompte .....

Je suis un peu perdu....

Bonnes fetes a toi aussi


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour BoA,

T'as essayé cette solution?


----------



## BoA (25 Décembre 2006)

Oui j'ai essayer mais sois je suis trop bete de comprendre comment le faire marcher soit ca marche pas.....

Parce quand jouvre le serveur et que je mets 127.0.0.1 en incoming server dans mail bah il le trouve pas donc je vois pas commet faire....


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2006)

Dans ce fil bompi fait un petit tuto, peut être que ça te dépannera. Sinon il y en a un autre ici.


----------



## BoA (26 Décembre 2006)

Jai suivi le fil point par point et il y a une nette amélioration mais j'ai toujours un probleme de connexion avec Macfreepops.....

Une fois le nouveau compte crée, il ne reconnais pas mon mot de passe.....c'est vraiment bizarre....

Bonnes fetes


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2006)

Désolé, là je suis largué...  

Bonnes fêtes à toi également.


----------

